# I'm new to boards and have a couple of ??'s



## Polkster (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm reposting this from the newbie board because it is getting views, but no responses. (sorry if you've read it there already)

Hi, I just turned fifty in early September and just before everything started falling apart. I got diagnosed with Graves Disease (a pretty strong case of it as most of my levels were off the charts). I have had heart palps for 25+ years, so when my heart had been racing for a solid month, I wasn't too alarmed. It wasn't until I started feeling like I had the flu with aches and pains and so lethargic (yet anxious all at the same time). My restless legs were SO MUCH worse, I discovered I had lost 16 pounds and wasn't trying to lose weight, and other symptoms that I decided a trip to the cardiologist might be a good idea. They ordered an ekg and said the fast beats were at least regular type beats (which was good), but ordered a thyroid test because of all of my symptoms. They called the next day to tell me I was hyperthyroid and to see my GP. He didn't even see me, and referred me to an Endo (but I couldn't get in for 2 months). That was NOT soon enough for how bad I was feeling. I went to another GP who ordered a sonogram and did more bloodwork and confirmed I have Graves Disease. She put me on a low dose of methimazole (to make sure I could handle it) and has increased it to now 20mg/day (taken twice in the day). My levels are just now starting to make the charts (but still FAR from normal). Just a side note... Besides all of this, I also found out I had a melanoma on my arm around the same time and had it taken out (huge chunk out of my arm) and a biopsy 10 days ago on a lesion in my nose that they thought was more melanoma (but thank God, it was benign). So I've had 2 surgeries since I found out I have the Graves disease too.

Now for my questions.... Last week I had 3 or for days where I had a fever with no other symptoms (other than fever symptoms of chills sometimes and bad aching). It went up to 101.5 one night and 102 another. Has anyone ever had that happen where it was the disease? All of my symptoms have seemed magnified too. The only one of my symptoms I haven't had lately is the shakes (which can get so strong people can outwardly see them). My heart races off and on and sometimes does its somersaults and skips, I can't do steps, I can't tolerate ANY type of physical activity as I break out into a pouring sweat (even though I may or may not feel hot) and afterward crash and get so tired I can't stay awake. My mind is in hyper mode 24/7, so sleeping is tough and when I do, I have dreams about stressful situations (eventhough I don't have anything to feel stressed about, now that the cancer is under control). I get really hot one minute, then normal (or cold) the next. My words get garbled sometimes when I talk and I either can't find the word I'm looking for, or a wrong word that has nothing to do with the word I'm looking for comes out. I get angry SOOOOO easily and then think, "now WHY did that upset me so much?". My stomach gets upset sometimes and my appetite has decreased immensely. I move my bowels at least 6 times a day (yet my norm is once every 3 days). [I've not been losing weight lately which is weird to me...] I have really bad dry eyes with this too. I THINK that's all of my symptoms, but who knows, probably more. SOOOOO..... the fever thing and the symptoms getting worse, could that be me heading towards thyroid storm???? Anyone that has had it - did things get worse beforehand, and did you run fevers off and on beforehand????? Also, do your levels go up and down? Mine feel as bad, if not worse than when they were off the charts. The endo had me go off the meds for 3 days and when my GP told me to get back on them (and even upped the meds), I've never seemed to recover from being off those 3 days. Oh my... I feel like I'm losing it...

P.S. So sorry for the long message. Just giving my background. There's more about the endo appt, but not going to get into that now...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi & Welcome! Sorry about all that you have been through recently. IMHO, you really have to be careful about thyroid storm. Keep track of your temperature, breathing, and other symptoms. Not being able to tolerate any physical exertion seemed to come along before, although I don't know if that is connected. I know someone more experienced with this will be along soon.

I had a respiratory infection that went on a few days that seemed to spark thyroid storm. It just happened so quickly. I didn't feel well, and then I really didn't feel well. I was perspiring, heart racing, couldn't breathe, and was really mean. Initially I was misdiagnosed with pneumonia.

Please be careful. Let your family, SO, and anyone that is around you know what to look for & be ready to get you somewhere for some treatment.


----------



## Polkster (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH for replying. You've confirmed my concerns that I might head that way. I've already let my family know - but they are rarely here because they all work so much. It scares me sometimes. I'll be in one of those sleeps that I feel like I can't wake up and then feel something really weird like I'm going to die. Its weird and I can't explain it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Polkster said:


> I'm reposting this from the newbie board because it is getting views, but no responses. (sorry if you've read it there already)
> 
> Hi, I just turned fifty in early September and just before everything started falling apart. I got diagnosed with Graves Disease (a pretty strong case of it as most of my levels were off the charts). I have had heart palps for 25+ years, so when my heart had been racing for a solid month, I wasn't too alarmed. It wasn't until I started feeling like I had the flu with aches and pains and so lethargic (yet anxious all at the same time). My restless legs were SO MUCH worse, I discovered I had lost 16 pounds and wasn't trying to lose weight, and other symptoms that I decided a trip to the cardiologist might be a good idea. They ordered an ekg and said the fast beats were at least regular type beats (which was good), but ordered a thyroid test because of all of my symptoms. They called the next day to tell me I was hyperthyroid and to see my GP. He didn't even see me, and referred me to an Endo (but I couldn't get in for 2 months). That was NOT soon enough for how bad I was feeling. I went to another GP who ordered a sonogram and did more bloodwork and confirmed I have Graves Disease. She put me on a low dose of methimazole (to make sure I could handle it) and has increased it to now 20mg/day (taken twice in the day). My levels are just now starting to make the charts (but still FAR from normal). Just a side note... Besides all of this, I also found out I had a melanoma on my arm around the same time and had it taken out (huge chunk out of my arm) and a biopsy 10 days ago on a lesion in my nose that they thought was more melanoma (but thank God, it was benign). So I've had 2 surgeries since I found out I have the Graves disease too.
> 
> ...


Boy; you are in a jam. In advanced cases of hyper, anti-thyroid only seems to aggravate the situation. Have you considered opting for surgery or RAI?

Many of us here at first lost some weight and then putting it back on while in the stage you are in. I think the anti-thyroid med has something to do w/ that as well.

Did doc not put you on a beta-blocker? What is your temperature; have you taken it? Do you also have a sore throat? Because if so, that means your white blood cells are being adversely affected by the anti-thyroid med and you should call your doctor. (granulocytosis)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methimazole

And if for any reason you think you are having a thyroid storm; get to the ER STAT!

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Also, have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to make sure you don't have cancer or at the very least but not best and ultra-sound?

Welcome!










A lot of folks are still w/o power so response may be slow here for a few days.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

You are certainly going through a lot right now, and everything that you have written for your symptoms are ones that i have gone through with GD these past few months. I am happy to hear that your cancer is under control. You are not alone and you will get through this with time!! Be patient, hang in there and treat yourself to something when you can. Keep talking to this board, get a copy of your labs and ranges to post for review, and educate yourself as much as possible to make the best treatment decision for you!!! 
best wishes!


----------



## Polkster (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

I was not put on a beta-blocker because I don't handle them well. I am on another medicine for my heart though that is keeping it enough in control for now.

I am waiting on my test results from bloodwork they did today to decide what to do next.


----------

